# HELP! - '92 318is Window Regulator/Motor Removal



## 8psi318 (May 13, 2002)

My pass. side window regulator/motor died yesterday and to my delight when I removed the door skin I found no easy way of removing the old unit to install the new one. Instead of hacking away at it I thought I would ask around first. Any help on the replacement of this part would be greatly appreciated. Thanks a ton!

Cheers'

Jason Michaels
'92 318is Turbo Test Mule


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

8psi318 said:


> *My pass. side window regulator/motor died yesterday and to my delight when I removed the door skin I found no easy way of removing the old unit to install the new one. Instead of hacking away at it I thought I would ask around first. Any help on the replacement of this part would be greatly appreciated. Thanks a ton!
> 
> Cheers'
> 
> ...


First of all, if you're going to do any serious work on your own car, I highly recommend buying a Bentley's manual. It details a lot of the regular maintenance stuff as well as some of the more obscure. Bentley's manual would have the information you're looking for.

The best I can tell, is you will need to unbolt the door frame to get access to the window regulators. I can't recall off the top of my head, but the frame is held in by 6-7 bolts, which should be clearly visible once you have the door panel removed. Again, you may need to consult the Bentley's manual for this, but I believe the window regulator is held UP by these bolts, so once you remove the door frame the window regulator should be easy to remove.`


----------



## 8psi318 (May 13, 2002)

*Bentley manual...*

I just found out about the Bentley. I ordered it and will installing my regulator next week. Thanks for the help. Nice car BTW...


----------

